# 2 3 year old Goldens



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Okay everyone put your thinking caps on. 

Two of my puppers are being returned to me tomorrow. The couple who owned then in their late fifties are returning them to me. The wife died sme moths back and he contacted me then about taking them back but decided he didn't want to make a rash decision so soon after her death.

He called this morning and is moving to Colorado nto a condo with his son where they do not allow pets. Mrs Hooch and mr Mickle had a good cry on the phone this morning as he really didn;t want to have to do this but he trusts us to find them good homes.

So we are looking for homes for the two. Pictures to follow tomorrow after we pick them up. Thanks for any help anyone can be.

Hooch


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Will your area golden rescue allow courtesy postings?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Not sure I will have to look into that. He really wants them to stay together as anyone can imagine.

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Not sure I will have to look into that. He really wants them to stay together as anyone can imagine.
> 
> Hooch


Some rescues will do everything in there power to adopt them out together.....Some times it works and sometimes it doesnt.....


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hooch let me know. I sent you a PM.. i can ask Mary if we can maybe put them up on our site as a courtesy listing if you guys can foster...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh they are definitely coming here until I find them homes. Any help would be appreciated.

Hooch


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You must be very thankful that he knew to call you first. Thank you for being a responsible breeder.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

cubbysan said:


> Thank you for being a responsible breeder.


I agree!.Hope you can keep the 2 dogs together!.
Losing their family and then,being moved aways from eachother,would surely be very though on them.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Keep them.....duh.... :doh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh yeah I need seven plus a pug and poodle. You crack me up Jeremy

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> You must be very thankful that he knew to call you first. Thank you for being a responsible breeder.


I have in my contract that they have to turn the dogs back over to me in case of death or anything unforseen reason that they can't keep them. just have to know where my puppers end up.

Hooch


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Oh yeah I need seven plus a pug and poodle. You crack me up Jeremy
> 
> Hooch


Just tryin' to help.  :


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> I have in my contract that they have to turn the dogs back over to me in case of death or anything unforseen reason that they can't keep them. just have to know where my puppers end up.
> 
> Hooch


This is another way to tell a responsible breeder-they not only will but they want/require that you contact them if you cannot keep their puppy.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Hooch, So sorry they have to be returned but like you said he called you and that is a good thing...I had 1 of Kuddles & Nemos pups parents contact me a few weeks back wanting to do the same thing, but after a LOT of talking they are going to keep him & work more with him on (of all things, the pool & barking)..I am glad they are going to do this...
Lets me know they do REALLY LOVE him and are willing to keep him...

Any update on them since your last posting?
Any pic's?
I can do a courtsey post for you on my goldens website & our rescue site.
If you'd like me to do that, contact me with a PM...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Are they male...female...one of each? If you don't find someone to take them down south, would you consider sending them north?:eclipsee_


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Any update on them since your last posting?
> Any pic's?
> I can do a courtsey post for you on my goldens website & our rescue site.
> If you'd like me to do that, contact me with a PM...


When I hadn;t heard anything n 6 or 8 weeks I thought he might have decided to keep them and his house afterall. But it is a really huge place for one guy. 

I will be picking them up and then delivering a pup to SC so I will be on late but will post pictures in the am. I will PM yuo tomorrow with the details. Thaks for your offer.

Hooch


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I will take them John if you can get them here. Seriously. I don't need pictures. I know these are good dogs. That is all that matters. Maybe we can get a transport going????


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

John, Colorado is right next door. If he can get them to Colorado....we are close. Did you say they are three year old? Male and female? Altered?????

They would have a fantastic home here, I think you know that.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> John, Colorado is right next door. If he can get them to Colorado....we are close. Did you say they are three year old? Male and female? Altered?????
> 
> They would have a fantastic home here, I think you know that.


WOW Janis, that is SOO WONDERFUL of you! I hope Hooch takes you up on this WONDERFUL OFFER!!!
We ALL know they would be LOVED dearly with you all...:smooch:

Hooch...Take her up on this!!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh wow Janis thats a wonderful offer..


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Woo hoo, Janis....I really hope this works out for you...you know they are great dogs and Hooch knows they will have a great home...I will keep my fingers crossed for you :crossfing

....the paws are crossed too!!:bowl:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

This place and you people never cease to amaze---here's hoping all of this works out.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Any Update? That'd be awesome if Janis was able to take them in!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

C'mon Hooch..... Don't keep us waiting.....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

There are a lot of people out there looking for older dogs. It should be fairly easy to re-home a quality 3 year old dog in my very limited experience (I don't want to appear to be an expert in rehoming).


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Ideally of course it would be best if the dogs were placed locally. They would not have to travel a long distance...and Wyoming is a long way, trust me.

My offer will stand but of course there would be a lot of work involved. I think it is very important these two dogs are not separated. They have already apparently suffered enough loss. Poor things! That is why I offered if John is not able to find a home for them together.

Hopefully he will be back soon and we will get an update.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Hooch Buddy, 
how about an update?
PLEASE!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It is 2:30 in the morning and I just got back. Wreck had me sitting in the interstate for 3 hours with no moving. THe dogs are here, pictures after a wake up tomorrow around known. I will say this though the male is exactly how I would picture Hooch to look if he was there years old. There are in GReat health. He had a year's worth of Frontline and Heartguard plus two big bags tof treats and dog food. Two xlarge crates. 

Of course we all had a big cryfest. Too be continued after lunch if I can get out of bed............... And when I saw them I thought of you Janis.

Hooch


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh wow Hooch.. hope you and Cindy got some rest this morning. how are the two doing this morning with all the dogs? cant wait to see pictures.. good to hear that they are both in great shape... thinking about keeping them??


----------

